
Rider: jetbrain C# IDE - wener
https://www.jetbrains.com/rider/
======
skrowl
After having used Resharper for years and finally gotten rid of it last year
because it was making my IDE run at 1/4 speed (i7 2.8ghz, 16GB ram), I
sincerely hope their own full IDE experience is more performant.

~~~
bdavisx
I use Resharper (R#) on a less powerful work machine (i5 8GB) and it works OK,
there are times where VS (2012) seems to be horribly slow - and I don't know
if that's caused by R# or not. R# adds too much power to VS for me to give it
up.

Having said that, I use IntelliJ IDEA both at work and home - and it generally
feels faster and more responsive than VS/R#. Rider is based on the IDEA
platform.

One thing to note is that VS is kind of a 1-stop shop for a lot of "things" \-
writing code, database work (especially MSSQL), diagrams, GUI design for both
HTML and actual desktop apps, etc. Things you use a mouse for, not a keyboard.

IntelliJ has some of this with plugins, but it's focus is writing code and
helping you as a developer to write/refactor/work with that code. I often find
people who really think VS is the best IDE to use these other features,
whereas I do mainly code and prefer IntelliJ (or even Atom) over VS.

